# Die besten Android apps?



## Katzun (20 Feb. 2012)

mich würde mal interessieren was für euch die besten und "lebensnotwendigen" android apps für euer smartphone sind.

für mich sind das:

- Facebook (kennt jeder)
- TuneIn Radio ( weltweite radiosender nach genre oder land sortiert)
- Viber (weltweit kostenlos anrufen und nachricht verschicken)
- Barcode Scanner ( preise ermitteln)
- Daily Workout Free (tägliches training für den bauch  )
- 100 Push-ups ( mein ziel bis zum sommer )
- Wikipedia ( kennt jeder)
- Taschenlampe ( öfters schon gebraucht)
- Wetter ( nutz ich täglich)
- Spiegel Online ( man will ja nicht dumm sterben)


----------



## SabberSucre (20 Feb. 2012)

Eigentlich ist das ganze Telefon überlebenswichtig  Ich hab mal versucht mich auf meine Lieblinge zu begrenzen...

- Whatsapp (Multimessaging)
- AngryBirds (kennt mittlerweile auch jeder  )
- Camera 360 (alternative Kameraapp, mit schönen Effekten)
- Shazam (Musikerkennungsapp) 
- Barcode Scanner (Scannt Bar- und QRcodes) 
- Geocaching.com App (Mobile Version für Freunde des geocachings) Wast ist geocaching? 
- Go SMS Pro (SMS App)
- Google Sky Map (Wie Google Maps, nur für den Sternenhimmel)
- News Republic (sammelt gebündelt News nach euren Interessen <--- Geniale App!)
- Gmail App (Google Mail..
- GPS Status (Erweiterten GPS Status ansehen) 
- Ad free (Blockt die Werbung in den Apps (bei gerooteten Geräten)
- SMS Backup+ (Backupt sämtliche SMS und Call logs in euren Gmail-Account)
- HTC Sense Kalender (Kalender der Automatisch mit Google und Facebook Synchronisiert)


----------



## Katzun (20 Feb. 2012)

schreibt bitte dahinter wofür sie sind, sonst muss man jede einzelne suchen....


----------



## SabberSucre (20 Feb. 2012)

Alte Meckertante...


----------



## tommie3 (20 Feb. 2012)

meinestadt:Ort eingeben und man hat alle infos zur Hand.Restaurants,Hotels,Banken etc..
xclinometer:Wasserwaage
Audible:Hörbücher
Burger King:Erklärt sich selbst 
Sportschau:liveticker etc.
dailyme:Fernsehserien offline schauen
Alice:Sprachsteuerung
ADAC:Ist klar
Kompass:Ebenso
Locuspro:Navigationsapp


----------



## tommie3 (21 Feb. 2012)

Kennt ihr ne App mit der man diese Vorinstallierte Schei... loswird?
Im Market versprechen das viele aber hab keine gefunden die das auch schafft.
(ohne Rooten,flashen was auch immer.Will die Garantie noch behalten  ).


----------



## Katzun (22 Feb. 2012)

soweit wie ich informiert bin ist das ohne gottgleiche benutzerrechte nicht möglich.


----------



## tommie3 (22 Feb. 2012)

Da werd ich den Müll wohl nie los. 
Schon klasse was man so für Rechte an seinem Eigentum besitzt!


----------



## beachkini (16 Sep. 2012)

Öffi - ÖPNV Auskunft (Bus, Regio, S-Bahn, U-Bahn, Straßenbahn)
WhatsApp (Messenger)
Barcode Scanner 
LBE Privacy Guard (Firewall, Permission Manager für Apps - WICHTIG!)
IM+ (ICQ, Facebook, MSN, Skype usw.)
Meridian (Video und Musik Player)
Shazam Encore Pro (Song-Identifizierung, Musik suchen und taggen usw.)
News Republic (News zu verschiedenen Themen individuell beziehen)
FotMob Pro (Beste Fußball app Ergebnisse, Tabellen, News usw.)
wikipedia
imDb
Twitter
TV Spielfilm
Adobe Reader/flash
Chant (für 4chan, 420chan)
dailyme (serien gucken)
AdFree (Werbeblocker)
TV GOO (TV via stream gucken)
mehr-tanken.de (günstige Tankstellen)
History Eraser (löscht je nach Einstellung alles mögliche)
Wikihood (Zeigt Sehenwürdigkeiten und Infos in der Umgebung)
Cash Group Automaten Pro (Zeigt alle Cash Group Automaten an)
AlarmDroid (Wecker mit vielen Funktionen)
Evernote (Notizen erstellen)
A World of Photo (Art Flaschendrehen, wobei man sich auf der Welt gegenseitig Bilder zuschickt)
RunKeeper Pro (GPS to track your fitness activities, including distance, time, pace, calories, heart rate, and path traveled on a map)
Leo (Übersetzer)
Camera ZOOM FX Pro (vielseitiges Camera tool)
Qype (pois)
Fast Image Viewer (für gifs z.b.)
Mikandi (Markt für adult entertainment, Zugriff auf bekannte Plattformen usw.) 
Weather Pro
Bild, Sun, Dailymail 
SchaffnerRadar (zeigt Kontrollen an)
Star FM Maximum Rock (Radio Stream)
Wer Wird Reich, Angry Birds, Texas Hold' em Strip Poker (Spiele)
Beer Counter (Bierdeckel zum Liste führen)
Titanium Backup Pro (Backup von apps und daten)
ASTRO File Manager (Explorer)


----------



## tommie3 (17 Sep. 2012)

Beer Counter scheint ja interessant zu sein


----------



## aeneon (26 Sep. 2012)

Kann mich der Liste von Beachkini anschliessen. Habe fast die gleichen Apps.


----------



## email11 (4 Okt. 2012)

Dito.

Hauptsache kein Apple :angry:


----------



## Bartvent (4 Okt. 2012)

email11 schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Hauptsache kein Apple :angry:


Ist ja wohl eher Geschmacksache


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2012)

Es fehlt noch der ES Datei Explorer


----------



## Hakunamatatatatt (7 Okt. 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, die Facebook App ist gerade für die Größe des Unternehmens einfach nur schäbig. Die ist einfach nur so extrem langsam.


----------



## glennd (26 Okt. 2012)

Zattoo
Moon reader
Comics von comixology, toller comic reader
Boat browser für flash seiten


----------



## Thorwalez (1 Dez. 2012)

Als erstes natürlich die VfL Bochum-App..... 

Ansonsten nutze ich viel
- Spiegel Online
- ntv
- K9Mail (Mail Programm)
- Wikipedia App


----------



## Jackthe (1 Dez. 2012)

Also meine wichtigsten Apps:

Androidhilfe.de, xda wegen Custom Roms und Problemen
Amazon Appstore wegen einer kostenlosen App am Tag
Fast Burst Camera
Focus Online wegen Infos
Hillclimb Racing (Spiel)
K9 Mail
Lil Kingdom (Spiel)
Link2SD um externe Karte zu nutzen (benötigt root)
Lucky Patcher um Werbung usw weg zu machen
Memo App von Samsung, gut für Notizen
mobile.de um nach Autos zu schauen
Öffi für Bushaltestellen, usw.
PlayerPro (bester Musikplayer)
Rabbids HD die sind einfach spaßig
Root Browser (Dateimanager)
Smart Tools (Messung Schall, Kompass,...)
Subway Surf (Spiel)
Sprinkle (Spiel)
Weather Services Pro
Ultimate Stopwatch 
Whatsapp
und dann kommen noch sehr viele Spiele^^


----------



## lukeskywalker (20 Feb. 2013)

xda premium


----------



## muetze (15 März 2013)

ich könnte ohne swift key nicht mehr leben


----------



## next007 (6 Apr. 2013)

so kann man es natürlich auch sehen!


----------



## kingxing (17 Juli 2013)

das keiner bis jetzt stumbleupon gesagt hat? ist der beste Zeitvertreib überhaupt!


----------



## tommie3 (18 Juli 2013)

Zedge:Wallpaper,Klingeltöne usw. ohne Ende


----------



## nylonoo (1 Aug. 2013)

so kann man es natürlich auch sehen!


----------



## Planschi (8 Aug. 2013)

LBE Matser Security
Welches Netz ?
RouterKeygen
ElectroDroid
clever-Tanken.de
Blitzer.de Plus
Stau Mobil
OfficeSuite
Total Recall
SD Maid


----------



## Lights (26 Aug. 2013)

Foursquare
Winamp
SaveApk
RadioBBC
Flashlight
3g Watchdog
Wifi manager
Dropbox


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (10 Nov. 2013)

Spiegel Online


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

Runtastic ist top zum joggen


----------



## wolfield (19 Dez. 2013)

ES Explorer - totally the best file manager for Android.


----------



## voodooo1 (21 Dez. 2013)

QuizDuell ist ein ziemlich guter Zeitvertreib meine ich


----------



## timkev (10 Jan. 2014)

Whatsapp


----------



## holodeckx9 (14 Jan. 2014)

PBA Challange (Bowling)
Angry Birds


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Nach aktueller Diskussion Threema


----------



## Faya (11 Mai 2014)

Angel birds


----------



## emolai (16 Mai 2014)

Ohne Frage ist Navigon die beste App


----------



## light1 (16 Mai 2014)

facebook


----------



## Timb (24 Mai 2014)

Whatsapp, ganz klar


----------



## Brunchie (29 Aug. 2014)

One Football


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

Firefox für Android mit dem Addon Ghostery.
Hatte vorher immer einzelne Apps für Spiegel, Focus, usw. Die rufe ich mittlerweile nur noch über Firefox auf.
Dank Ghostery passt das vom Datenschutz und mit Werbeblocken schon ziemlich gut!


----------



## vtel (12 Okt. 2014)

K9 Mail, es explorer, dolphin browser


----------



## Foerster (21 Dez. 2014)

Die beste (mächtige) App dürfte Tasker sein, damit kann man sein Telefon vollautomatisieren. Haus verlassen --> Bluetooth an und ähnliche Spielereien sind damit möglich. Benötigt allerdings root.


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Barcode Scanner is my fav.


----------



## Mike1234 (25 Feb. 2015)

Navigon mobile
FAZ, Welt, Focus
Zedge


----------



## Munichbook (13 Apr. 2015)

zb facebook app ist gut


----------



## Mr. Alba (3 Mai 2015)

My movies, Imdb


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Öffi für öffentlichen Verkehr


----------



## lexy (14 Dez. 2015)

Poweramp (kostenpflichtig) zum Music hören


----------



## raw420 (26 Juni 2022)

Signal (Messenger) WhatsApp wurde verbannt !!!
Tutanota und Protonmail (Emails) wobei bei Tutanota noch ein guter Kalender dabei ist.
Bitwarden (Passwortmanager)
DeepL (Übersetzer)
NTV (Nachrichten)
Wikipedia
Yuka (Sie ermöglicht das Scannen von Lebensmitteln und Kosmetikprodukten, um detaillierte Informationen über die Auswirkungen eines Produkts auf die Gesundheit zu erhalten)
Pirates Outlaws (Kartenspiel)
Skat-Palast/Romme-Palast (Kartenspiele beide Werbefrei)


----------



## EmilS (4 Juli 2022)

Es kommt darauf an, was man will. Mir reichen meist die Simple-Tools (Dateimanager, Kalender ...), die ich über F-Droid geladen habe. Sie schleudern wenigstens meine Daten nicht quer durchs Internet!


----------

